# new ABGA teat chart finally here



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: We won the teat structure ... :thumb: they kept the 2x2 cleans...in there :greengrin:

To see it ...go to the ABGA link below....scroll to the bottom of the ABGA page 
click on
Revised ABGA Breed Standard & Teat Structure Chart 
Effective January 1, 2013

may take a bit to load ...it is in PDF
http://www.abga.org/

Or try this direct link... also takes a while to load..PDF...
http://www.abga.org/fileupload/pdfs/Let ... 20Teat.pdf

Please read from top to bottom..... :greengrin:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Not knowing much about this....but, you are happy so ...YAY!~


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey thanks... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's really great news Pam! :stars:


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a couple does with 2x2 teats so I'm glad they changed the rules. Personally I never understood why it wasn't allowed. At the end of the day a Boer goat is a meat goat and needs to be able to feed multiple kids. Having to supplement kids because someone is getting left out isn't cost effective. I look at more teats as a bonus. 
At the same time though breeders should not be registering does or bucks with cluster, split, or fish teats no matter how nice the doe is. I remember the first buck I bought was fullblood and already was registered. I didn't check teats and learned the hard way. I later found out that he had fish teats and when the kids were born all the doelings had fish teats. I sold him and all the kids at the sale barn without papers. So always check teats


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

chelsboers said:


> I have a couple does with 2x2 teats so I'm glad they changed the rules. Personally I never understood why it wasn't allowed. At the end of the day a Boer goat is a meat goat and needs to be able to feed multiple kids. Having to supplement kids because someone is getting left out isn't cost effective. I look at more teats as a bonus.
> At the same time though breeders should not be registering does or bucks with cluster, split, or fish teats no matter how nice the doe is. I remember the first buck I bought was fullblood and already was registered. I didn't check teats and learned the hard way. I later found out that he had fish teats and when the kids were born all the doelings had fish teats. I sold him and all the kids at the sale barn without papers. So always check teats


I thought 2x2 was always acceptable? Weren't they just considering changing the rules to 1x1?...but voted to keep the 2x2 acceptable? :shrug: I could be wrong.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :dance:


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm glad. I was told by a judge that it was an overwhelming "NO" vote to changing to 1x1.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

YES awesome news! Both of my girls have 2x2!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I have a couple does with 2x2 teats so I'm glad they changed the rules. Personally I never understood why it wasn't allowed. At the end of the day a Boer goat is a meat goat and needs to be able to feed multiple kids. Having to supplement kids because someone is getting left out isn't cost effective. I look at more teats as a bonus.
> At the same time though breeders should not be registering does or bucks with cluster, split, or fish teats no matter how nice the doe is. I remember the first buck I bought was fullblood and already was registered. I didn't check teats and learned the hard way. I later found out that he had fish teats and when the kids were born all the doelings had fish teats. I sold him and all the kids at the sale barn without papers. So always check teats


I agree... :thumb:


> I thought 2x2 was always acceptable? Weren't they just considering changing the rules to 1x1?...but voted to keep the 2x2 acceptable? :shrug: I could be wrong.


 You are right Kylee...they where trying to push the 1x1 clean...and rid the 2x2 ...in which... most breeders have both...but when they tried to change the standards to just 1x1.... it would of made it a nightmare for the 2x2's... that where already in place in the ABGA standards ...if removed from acceptable then...breeders would now have... non showable goats....that are worth nothing..... Also... trying to get the 2x2 teat structure out would of been almost impossible...and we would of all had to basically start all over again to meet the ABGA standards.... Also I agree that the boer needs 2x2's if she has trips cause I don't like suplimenting either....and the kids do best on momma.... :wink:



> I'm glad. I was told by a judge that it was an overwhelming "NO" vote to changing to 1x1.


 We all fought hard...to keep the standards in place....I am so excited... as I am happy for other ABGA breeders that have the 2x2's.... :wahoo: :leap: :grouphug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeehaw!! As a big fan of clean 2:2 this is wonderful news, especially since the other association prefers 1:1.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

So glad, i just purchased 4 new full-bloods and they all have 2x2 teats, ABGA registered. 

Thanks to everyone who worked towards keeping the 2x2 standards in the breed.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks to everyone who worked towards keeping the 2x2 standards in the breed.


A big credit of thanks goes to "The Breed Standards Committee".... :thumb: 
This was an e-mail from one of Committee members.... as to why the survey was even out there... Hats off to them.... :clap: 


> The insistance of 1X1 came from the Board of directors. That is one of many reasons the Breed Standards committee paid out of their own pockets to place this survey out to all ABGA members. The Board of Directors was trying to make the decision without the members input.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Pam: perhaps you can clarify for me, the new rule of not taking IBGA or USBGA goats. Just to make sure I am understanding it correctly. I recently looked at some full-blood USBGA goats, MY sire is dual enrolled AbGA and IBGA, does this mean I can register only register the offspring full-blood IBGa and UsBga, I can not register the offspring full-blood ABGA. This just doesn't make sense to me???? They would only be 50%, Is that the correct way of thinking about it???? I could carry two sets of papers on them, one showing they ar full-blood IBGA or USBGA, and one showing 50% ABGA

I have to purchase ABGA goats if I want to assure my herd remains ABGA all the way through? 

Why do some people refer to ABGA and AABG? 
Sorry for being off topic. I am excited about the 2x2 standards. It looks from the diagram they really didn't change anything with it. I am surprised they didn't do away with some of the extra scur teats, or the one that is completely split, but not really any space at the bass. that amazes me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam: perhaps you can clarify for me, the new rule of not taking IBGA or USBGA goats. Just to make sure I am understanding it correctly. I recently looked at some full-blood USBGA goats, MY sire is dual enrolled AbGA and IBGA, does this mean I can register only register the offspring full-blood IBGa and UsBga, I can not register the offspring full-blood ABGA. This just doesn't make sense to me???? They would only be 50%, Is that the correct way of thinking about it???? I could carry two sets of papers on them, one showing they are full-blood IBGA or USBGA, and one showing 50% ABGA
> ABGA is not being very bright in the this new rule...
> 
> I believe both parents have to be ABGA registered in order to be registered with ABGA ...they no longer will take IBGA or USBGA registered goats... If both parents are dual registered ..then... the offspring can be registered ABGA...
> ...


It's OK to ask questions... :wink: I don't know what AABG is ..sorry.. 

But it is exciting.. they kept the Standards basically the same.... :thumb: :thumbup:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Pam I think what I did was mistake someone's herd prefix letters, AABG as meaning ABGA, I couldn't understand why they were writting it like this. I went back and looked at the website and is is written infront of the animals registration name. 

Thanks for your answers, I think I was just being hopeful that I was misunderstanding the ABGA rule of not accepting IBGA and USBga. Just kind of in disbeleif.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam I think what I did was mistake someone's herd prefix letters, AABG as meaning ABGA, I couldn't understand why they were writting it like this. I went back and looked at the website and is is written infront of the animals registration name.
> 
> Thanks for your answers, I think I was just being hopeful that I was misunderstanding the ABGA rule of not accepting IBGA and USBga. Just kind of in disbeleif.


 That's OK... :wink:

You are very Welcome....and yes.. I can't believe that ABGA did this either..it is so selfish of them.....and so unfair to all of us......


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

AABG is Able Acres Boer goats herd prefix. They have some REALLY nice goats....nice prices to go along with most of them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...that is so true....all the way around.... :thumb:


----------

